

The future of embedded systems? - nukedukem

So what is the future of embedded systems? Computers get faster so where are we in 10 years? Just use Linux code in some high level language and you are done, no need for using resources sparsely because we will have a lot of them?
But then, realtime will still be a problem in garbage-collected languages?<p>On the other hand, new frontiers will open up, there will always be applications where you want to go even smaller and then you still want to use resoruces sparsely.<p>Is it a good choice for an engineering student to get into embedded systems today ?
======
yitchelle
I truly believe that embedded system is going to be here for the foreseeable
future, at least until a totally new paradigm comes online.

Looking at the current landscape of systems, the majority of electronics these
days are still an embedded system of sorts. Even your ubiquitous mobile phone
is an embedded system, and it uses a variant of embedded Linux. For smaller
system, there are plenty of other options where embedded knowledge would be
extremely useful.

A good choice for an engineering student? well, only the engineering student
can answer that as there are many reasons for pursuing that engineering
discipline.

